# Felling wedges



## 740jsmayle (Mar 25, 2013)

What is a good brand of wedges preferably 12" ? Where can I get the best deal ?


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 25, 2013)

You will proberly have better luck in the logging forum, but here's my two cents: K&H Redheads are pretty good, the green ones are for the big jobs and they're pretty good I call them the green meanies, not sure who makes them though, and I like the hard heads too. But make sure you wear some eye protection with them because the metal can chip off and get ya. You can get these from baileysonline.com (a site sponsor and very great internet store) just go there and look for wedges. Good luck.


----------

